# Iusbport ou Verbatim Mediashare?



## Mouroux (2 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous ,
Je viens de recevoir un IPad air 16GO. 
J'aimerai pouvoir lire les videos d'une cle usb pour mon ipad sans devoir les transferer dessus Je me suis rabattu sur des accessoire comme l'iusbport. 
Ma question concerne une hésitation entre l'accessoire Iusbport et le Mediashare Wireless de Verbatim. 
En effet, après de multiples recherches j'ai cru comprendre que l'iusbport ouvrait de base les vidéos en streaming dans une page internet a condition que cela soit en format natif supporté par Apple. On peut donc récupérer l'url pour l'ouvrir dans un logiciel comme Oplayer lite pour lire les ficher Divx, avi... en streaming. 
J'aimerai savoir si il en est de même pour le Mediashare de Verbatim au niveau de la possibilité de streaming (cela me permettrai une économie certaine). 
Merci d'avance. 
Mouroux.


----------

